# [programme] Monter/Demonter les lecteurs cd/DVD

## esmax666

Alors voila comme personne n'a pu savoir d'ou venai le probleme de Submount dans dans le precedent message...

Je pense que je dois suprimer submount 

```
emerge unemerge submount
```

et installé un autre programme similaire que submount

Penser vous qu'apres je pourrais a nouveau aller dans mes lecteurs ?

Pour ceux qui si s'y connaissent bien dans linux/fstab pourront peux etre ressoudre le probleme ici --> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=289833

Aller merci !

----------

## zdra

La Solution pour monter automatiquement des périfériques c'est l'équipe gagnante LINUX-2.6.x + DBUS + HAL + GNOME-VOLUME-MANAGER. C'est vraiment la maniere officiel est propre de faire les choses.

Dans la pratique, tu fais :

```

# emerge gnome-volume-manager

# /etc/init.d/hald

# rc-udpate add hald default

```

Et hop tout marche nickel ! clef USB, CDROM, appareil photo, DVD tout ça monté automatiquement. Il se charge lui meme d'ajouter des entrées dans fstab pour les périfs qui n'y sont pas encore. Pratique pour une clef usb que tu branche de temps en temps  :Wink: 

[edit] je sais pas si udev est obligatoir en fait pour que HAL marche....

----------

## UB|K

Déjà, je pense pas que créer un nouveau topic t'aménera plus de réponses.

Mais comme je suis bonne poire (et que j'ai que ça à faire aussi) je peux répondre à:

 *esmax666 wrote:*   

> Penser vous qu'apres je pourrais a nouveau aller dans mes lecteurs ?

 

si tu remets en place ton fstab d'origine et tu pourra à nouveau monter des lecteurs (à la mano: cmd mount).

Si tu veux absolument un montage automatique des lecteurs, essayes de reconsidérer ce que je disais dans ton autre post, à savoir: gnome et son volume-manager (et ses copains hal et dbus) c'est bien, facile, ça marche et en bonus ça des trucs sympas du genre:

-lancer le lecteur audio quand mets un cd audio

-importer les photos quand tu branches l'appreil numérique

Si tu veux vraiment pas entendre parler de gnome (et de sa montagne de dépendences... ou toute autre raison, je vais pas te forcer qd même) tu peux essayer hal+dbus+ivman

Il y a un toturiel là (attention, t'auras besoin d'udev pour ça)

Edit: pinaise, encore grillé pour le coup... trop lent petit scrarabée

@zdra: oui il me semble qu'udev soit nécessaire pour ça

Edit2: gnome-volume-manager fonctionne-t'il hors de gnome?? pas sur du tout

----------

## esmax666

j ai essaye d'installé hal et je recois le msg

```
 

bash-2.05b# emerge hal

Calculating dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the sys-kernel/linux-headers package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

bash-2.05b# emerge --pretend

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

emerge: please tell me what to do.

Usage:

   emerge [ options ] [ action ] [ ebuildfile | tbz2file | dependency ] [ ... ]

   emerge [ options ] [ action ] < system | world >

   emerge < --sync | --metadata | --info >

   emerge --resume [ --pretend | --ask | --skipfirst ]

   emerge --help [ system | config | sync ]

Options: -[abcCdDefhikKlnoOpPsSuUvV] [--oneshot] [--newuse] [--noconfmem]

                                    [--columns] [--nospinner]

Actions: [ --clean | --depclean | --inject | --prune | --regen | --search | --unmerge ]

   For more help try 'emerge --help' or consult the man page.

bash-2.05b#                                                       

```

----------

## rg421

Tente un 

```
emerge --pretend --verbose hal
```

Les paquets bloquant sont marqué par un B me semble-t-il.

Il faudra les unmerger avant ton install de hal

-- 

Renaud

----------

## blasserre

```
# emerge --pretend gnome-volume-manager
```

t'indique ce que doit faire emerge mais ne le fait pas

c'est le coup de l'amour hongrois :

hongrois qu'on baise mais on baise pas

----------

## UB|K

T'as un package qui bloque emerge, en l'occurence linux-headers:

```
emerge -aCv sys-kernel/linux-headers

emerge -av sys-kernel/linux26-headers
```

edit: oula non, je me suis vautré: c'est linux-headers qui est bloqué et non l'inverse...

du coup je me pose une question: pourquoi il vaudrait d'installer linux-headers?? t'aurais pas un kernel 2.4 ??

----------

## blasserre

pourrais tu, s'il te plait, quand tu reviendras nous donner de tes nouvelles, aller là https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2052993#2052993 et cliquer sur la petite croix en haut à gauche pour supprimer ce post ?

----------

## esmax666

il est supprimer enfaite la j installe un jeux, j attend que se soi fini pour réessayer ...

----------

## esmax666

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] sys-kernel/linux-headers (from pkg sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-r2)

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libglade-2.4.0

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/indent-2.2.9-r2

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/orbit-2.12.0

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.8.0

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.8.0

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/esound-0.2.34

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gconf-2.8.1-r1

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.2

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.8.3-r1

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.8.0

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.8.0

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.4.0

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.8.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.5

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.8.0

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/imlib-1.9.14-r3

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.2.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.8.1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/udev-045

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/swig-1.3.21

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.21-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libcap-1.10-r4

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-r2

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/hal-0.4.2-r1

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-1.0.2-r1

bash-2.05b#    

mon kernel c un 2.6

----------

## zdra

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -aCv sys-kernel/linux-headers
> 
> ...

 

+1

----------

## esmax666

je suis entrain de faire c'est 2 commande enfaite pourquoi le linux-headers me crée des pb ?

et quel est la diff avec les linux26-headers?

----------

## rg421

Bizarre...

On dirait qu'il veut absoluement emerger les libcaps avec les linux-header du 2.4...

Fait voir un 

```
emerge --pretend --verbose libcap
```

pour voir ce qu'il nous sort au niveau des dépendances et des USE flags.

-- 

Renaud

PS (désolé, j'ai pas ma gentoo sous la main)

----------

## lbr

 *esmax666 wrote:*   

> je suis entrain de faire c'est 2 commande enfaite pourquoi le linux-headers me crée des pb ?
> 
> et quel est la diff avec les linux26-headers?

 

+1

----------

## rg421

 *esmax666 wrote:*   

> je suis entrain de faire c'est 2 commande enfaite pourquoi le linux-headers me crée des pb ?
> 
> et quel est la diff avec les linux26-headers?

 

Le pourquoi est la question que je me pose. Les headers sont les entêtes des sources du noyau (traduction directe de l'anglais). les linux-headers sont les entête des noyaux de la série 2.4 (à partir du 2.4.21 mais, bon, c'est un détail) et les linux26-headers sont les entêtes des noyaux de la série 2.6.

-- 

Renaud

----------

## Trevoke

 *zdra wrote:*   

>  *UB|K wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> emerge -aCv sys-kernel/linux-headers
> 
> ...

 

Gaffe quand meme...

```
alg@Gen2al /usr/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers $ ls

ChangeLog                       linux-headers-2.4.23.ebuild

Manifest                        linux-headers-2.4.23_p3.ebuild

files                           linux-headers-2.4.25.ebuild

linux-headers-2.0.40.ebuild     linux-headers-2.4.26.ebuild

linux-headers-2.2.26.ebuild     linux-headers-2.6.8.1-r2.ebuild

linux-headers-2.4.21-r1.ebuild  linux-headers-2.6.8.1-r4.ebuild

linux-headers-2.4.21.ebuild     metadata.xml

linux-headers-2.4.22.ebuild
```

Je dis ca en passant.

----------

## zdra

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=linux-headers

Ca fait partie du passage par défaut du kernel 2.6.x mais c'est pas encore d'actualité  :Wink: 

----------

## esmax666

bash-2.05b# emerge --pretend --verbose libcap

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/swig-1.3.21  -debug -guile -java +perl -php +python -ruby -tcltk 1,975 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.21-r1  -build 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libcap-1.10-r4  -debug -pic +python -static 38 kB

Total size of downloads: 2,014 kB

bash-2.05b#

----------

## esmax666

emerge -aCv sys-kernel/linux-headers 

 emerge -av sys-kernel/linux26-headers

la methode a marché merci  :Wink: 

----------

## blasserre

le déconnage est juste du au fait que le ebuild ait changé de nom ?

----------

## lbr

ca marche nickel : je viens de lui fourrer une clé USB la où ca va bien; tranférer des fichiers par l'intermédiaire de Nautilus (à la souris, quoi !); enlever sauvagement la clé sans fermer la fenetre Nautilus qui liste les fichiers du répertoire et ca n'a même pas planté !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## esmax666

mais enfaite votre programe il doit installé tt le programme gnome ? parsk ca dois prendre pas mal de place ...

----------

## esmax666

une ptite svp, je dois installé tout le gnome ?

merci

----------

## Trevoke

installe gnome-light si tu veux GNOME.

Sinon, quand on parle de dependences de GNOME, c'est juste qu'il installes de libraries de GNOME (genre kde-libs pour KDE)

----------

## esmax666

non mais ce je souhaite avoir c'est juste le probrame qui permete de lire le cd/dvd automatiquement... quel est la commande qui va m'installer l'essentiel(juste pour ouvrir/fermer le lecteur cd/dvd automatiqueent)

merci

----------

## Trevoke

emerge installe tout ce dont le programme a besoin pour fonctionner correctement.

En theorie.

Si tu veux vraiment n'installer QUE CE PROGRAMME, tu peux faire 

```
emerge --nodeps gnome-volume-manager
```

Cependant je te previens qu'il a besoin de tout ce qu'il veut t'installer, donc ca ne marchera pas.

----------

## esmax666

bah j me suis di que c'estait pa forcé park un pote utilise uniquement k3bsans avoir kde... enfin bref je sens lu longe longe instalation

----------

## lbr

 *esmax666 wrote:*   

> bah j me suis di que c'estait pa forcé park un pote utilise uniquement k3bsans avoir kde... enfin bref je sens lu longe longe instalation

 

tu t'es relu ? moi rien biter à quoi toi dire ...

----------

## Trevoke

"Bah, je me suis dit que ce n'etait pas forcement le cas, parce qu'un copain utilise k3b mais il n'a pas kde installe ... Enfin, bref, je sense venir une longue longue installation."

Bah oui mais ton copain il a (a mon humble avis, pas si humble que ca yada yada yada) installe kde-libs au moins ...

----------

## esmax666

bon allé j me suis di je l'ai installé pour resoudre monprobleme,c'est fait mais quand je tape la commande 

```
bash-2.05b# rc-udpate add hald default
```

je recois 

```
bash: rc-udpate: command not found
```

----------

## blasserre

 :Shocked: 

merde... c'est pas normal ça 

aucun rapport de bug.... rien dans les forums...

c'est louche

----------

## Trevoke

Peut-etre que "rc-update" marcherait mieux.

----------

## zdra

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Peut-etre que "rc-update" marcherait mieux.

 

mort de rire  :Laughing: 

toujours utiliser la touche TAB pour taper qqch dans une console !

----------

## esmax666

rah putain merde j ai meme pas capté excusé pr cette connerie 

ca ma donné 

bash-2.05b# rc-update add hald default

 * hald added to runlevel default

 * Caching service dependencies...

 * rc-update complete.

bash-2.05b#       

voila

bon j'vais rebooter le pc pour car pour linstant ca me donne rien

----------

## zdra

linux faut le rebooter uniquement si tu veux un module en buildin en plus  :Wink: 

suffi de faire un coup de /etc/init.d/hald start

----------

## esmax666

effectivement pas besoin de redemarrer, j'ai fait ta commander et j ai entendu mon lecteur tourner.... mais bon mon probleme n'est toujour pas resolu, meme avec ce programme je n'arrive pas a acceder dans mon lecteur je recois toujour le meme message d erreur quand je veux rentrer dans le lecteur cd "impossible d'entrer dans le dossier mnt/dvd"

alors quelqu a une idee pour le probleme ?

----------

## Trevoke

Je te conseille de faire, en root,

mkdir /mnt/dvd

... Y a une chance sur 2 que ce soit ton probleme. Si c'est pas ca, malheureusement ca pourrait etre une tonne d'autres raisons mais commencons ici.

----------

## esmax666

mm apparament c'est pas ca 

bash-2.05b# mkdir /mnt/dvd

mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/dvd': File exists

bash-2.05b#

----------

## Trevoke

Ok, on continue without missing a beat, alors, ce joli message d'erreur tu l'obtiens comment?

Et montre-nous ton fstab avec des balises [.code] stp..

----------

## esmax666

Voila

 GNU nano 1.3.4                            File: /etc/fstab

# This file is edited by fstab-sync - see 'man fstab-sync' for details

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda3               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/hda8               /               reiserfs        noatime                 0 0

/dev/hda7               /opt            reiserfs        noatime                 0 0

/dev/hda6               /usr/local      reiserfs        noatime                 0 0

/dev/hda5               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/hdc                /mnt/dvd        subfs           fs=cdfss,ro,iocharset=iso8859-15,umask=0         0 0

/dev/hdd                /mnt/cd         subfs           fs=cdfss,iocharset=iso8859-15,umask=0            0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     subfs           fs=floppyfss,iocharset=iso8859-15,sync,umask=0   0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                  0 0

/dev/hda2               /mnt/data       vfat            user,rw,umask=0         0 0

/dev/hda1               /mnt/xp         ntfs            user,ro,umask=0         0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

----------

## zdra

Sinon ce que tu fais, c'est virer de fstab toutes les entrées pour les perifs amovible disquette,cdrom,usb,... et HAL s'occupera de les créer pour toi  :Wink: 

Sinon à mon avis HAL ne monte pas automatiquement tout seul (c'est pas son role), il faut gnome-volume-manager pour que ça se fasse  :Wink:  ou alors que tu fasse un mount toi meme  :Wink: 

----------

## esmax666

j'ai essayé de taper c'est commande

```

bash-2.05b# chmod a+rxw /mnt/dvd

chmod: changing permissions of `/mnt/dvd': Read-only file system

bash-2.05b# chown -R max:users /mnt/max

chown: changing ownership of `/mnt/dvd': Read-only file system

chown: `/mnt/dvd': No medium found

bash-2.05b#

```

mais bon sans succé

----------

## esmax666

hal est deja installé j dois le desintallé pour le reinstallé ?

----------

## blasserre

on avait pas déja dit que les umask=0 n'étaient pas bons ?

----------

## esmax666

si tu parlé des  umask=0 0 0 qui devais etre remplacé par des  umask=000

j'ai essayé les 2 methodes... et j'ai gardé la forme  umask=0 0 0 comme je l'avais trouvé sur un tuto

----------

## Trevoke

```
/etc/fstab

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda3               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/hda8               /               reiserfs        noatime                 0 0

/dev/hda7               /opt            reiserfs        noatime                 0 0

/dev/hda6               /usr/local      reiserfs        noatime                 0 0

/dev/hda5               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/hdc                /mnt/dvd        subfs           fs=cdfss,ro,iocharset=iso8859-15,umask=0         0 0

/dev/hdd                /mnt/cd         subfs           fs=cdfss,iocharset=iso8859-15,umask=0            0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     subfs           fs=floppyfss,iocharset=iso8859-15,sync,umask=0   0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                  0 0

/dev/hda2               /mnt/data       vfat            user,rw,umask=0         0 0

/dev/hda1               /mnt/xp         ntfs            user,ro,umask=0         0 0

```

C'EST SI DUR QUE CA DE LIRE LES INSTRUCTIONS NOM D'UN CHIEN?

BON!

Ensuite. il _faut_ mettre umask=000 et aussi garder les deux autres 0 apres!

Sinon la je vois pas de lignes dans ton fstab pour ton lecteur dvd, alors ca peut coincer la. Tu es en udev ou en devfs? (on dirait devfs mais bon on sait jamais)

ajoute cette-ligne la en-dessous de ton /dev/hda1:

```
/dev/cdrom               /mnt/dvd         iso9660            noauto,ro         0 0
```

----------

## esmax666

alors voila j'ai rajouté ta ligne  et enfaite ca ma creer un 3 eme icone d'un lecteur, je l'ai monte 

```
mount /mnt/dvd
```

 ensuite il aparrait donc comme monté mais ensuite je recois a nouveau le meme message d erreur

mon fstab actuel(j'ai rajouté alors 00 si j ai bien compris ...

```

# This file is edited by fstab-sync - see 'man fstab-sync' for details

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda3               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/hda8               /               reiserfs        noatime                 0 0

/dev/hda7               /opt            reiserfs        noatime                 0 0

/dev/hda6               /usr/local      reiserfs        noatime                 0 0

/dev/hda5               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/hdc                /mnt/dvd        subfs           fs=cdfss,ro,iocharset=iso8859-15,umask=000         0 0

/dev/hdd                /mnt/cd         subfs           fs=cdfss,iocharset=iso8859-15,umask=000            0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     subfs           fs=floppyfss,iocharset=iso8859-15,sync,umask=000   0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                  0 0

/dev/hda2               /mnt/data       vfat            user,rw,umask=0         0 0

/dev/hda1               /mnt/xp         ntfs            user,ro,umask=0         0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/dvd        iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

```

----------

## esmax666

zdra j'aui installé a nouvo hal et gnome-volume-manager  

mais ca amrche tjr pas :-/

----------

## Trevoke

Bon - j'ai fait une petite erreur, tu as deja une ligne pour ton lecteur DVD - tu pourrais me commenter les lignes avec /dev/hdc et /dev/hdd stp?

Tu pourrais aussi me faire un 

```
ls /dev/cd*
```

 s'il te plait?

Et tu pourrais arreter de faire des double posts tout le temps?

----------

## esmax666

```
bash-2.05b# ls /dev/cd*

/dev/cdrom  /dev/cdrom1  /dev/cdrw  /dev/cdrw1  /dev/cdu535

/dev/cdroms:

cdrom0  cdrom1

bash-2.05b#       
```

excuse pour les double poste mais j'oubli souvent de repondre a tout ...

----------

## Trevoke

Alors quand tu oublies de repondre a tout tu te sers du bouton "edit" en haut de ton poste.

On t'as pas DEJA dit ca? Genre, 3 fois ?

Apparemment t'es en udev alors tu vas reprendre ton fstab, ajouter un # devant tes lignes de hdc et hdd si tu l'as pas deja fait, retirer la lignes que je t'ai donne, et mettre ceci:

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom0               /mnt/dvd         iso9660            noauto,ro         0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1               /mnt/cd         iso9660            noauto,ro         0 0
```

Avec un peu de chance cdrom0 c'est ton dvd et cdrom1 ton cd, je suis pas sur...

[edit: si ca foire je vais finir par te demander de me preparer une ouverture pour le SSH pour que je voie moi-meme...]

----------

## kernelsensei

je m'incruste juste pour dire que le standart c'est /media/ maintenant et que /mnt est un point de montage unique !

et bon, normalement, si t'as udev, que tu mettes /dev/cdroms/.... ou /dev/hdX ca revient au meme !

----------

## Trevoke

kernel_sensei: si le standard c'est /media, pourquoi que je l'ai pas moi HEIN HEIN HEIN? DEUX! D'abord!

Et puis sinon, hein, tu me laisses avec ma superstition oui? Deja que je resiste a l'envie d'entrer par SSH pour essayer de comprendre le probleme un peu mieux.. Y a pas un vrai pro la qui veut aider?  :Smile: 

----------

## blasserre

mais, qu'est-ce-qu'un point de montage unique ?

----------

## Trevoke

je _crois_ que ca veut dire que tu montes un seul truc sur /mnt au lieu de faire des sous-repertoires et de monter la-dessus.

*vroum vroum* t'as vu la tete de mon /mnt/win98?

*VROUM VROUM* Eh l'autre eh, mon /mnt il te casse la tete, j'ai une injection turbo /media/win98 ...

----------

## blasserre

 :Shocked: 

si c'est ça c'est pas super parlant...

utilisé pour des trucs temporaires alors ?

----------

## esmax666

```
  GNU nano 1.3.4                            File: /etc/fstab                                                     Modified

# This file is edited by fstab-sync - see 'man fstab-sync' for details

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda3               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/hda8               /               reiserfs        noatime                 0 0

/dev/hda7               /opt            reiserfs        noatime                 0 0

/dev/hda6               /usr/local      reiserfs        noatime                 0 0

/dev/hda5               none            swap            sw                      0 0

#/dev/hdc               /mnt/dvd        subfs           fs=cdfss,ro,iocharset=iso8859-15,umask=000         0 0

#/dev/hdd               /mnt/cd         subfs           fs=cdfss,iocharset=iso8859-15,umask=000            0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     subfs           fs=floppyfss,iocharset=iso8859-15,sync,umask=000   0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                  0 0

/dev/hda2               /mnt/data       vfat            user,rw,umask=0         0 0

/dev/hda1               /mnt/xp         ntfs            user,ro,umask=0         0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0               /mnt/dvd         iso9660            noauto,ro         0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1               /mnt/cd         iso9660            noauto,ro         0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

```

voila donc j arrive tjr pas a y acceder et j ai 4 lecteur cd et dvd maintenant :-s

----------

## blasserre

et à la main ça marche ou pas ?

```
# mount /mnt/dvd
```

et 

```
# mount /mnt/cd
```

----------

## esmax666

oui ben la ca marche enfaite j ai reinstalle hal et gnome-volume-manage merci a vous ! Vous etes bien fort  :Wink: 

Ce qui est zarb c'est que j'ai 4 lecteur de cd / dvd

Mais bon de toute facon j ai fais une boulette et de dois reinstallé gentoo pfff....j 'ai mettre X jours pour qu'il soit installé...

Mais merci beaucoup les gars !

----------

## blasserre

ha ba non...

poste plutot la boulette !

----------

## esmax666

hum .... j ai a un moment quand j ai changer le fstab dans le dossier /etc/ j ai fait la commande pour permetre toute le modification ... chown ou chmod donc voila .... mon systeme est encore moins securisé que windows maintenant ...

----------

## blasserre

ba c'est rattrapable ça

chown = change owner

chmod = change mode

sur lequel tu t'es planté alors ?

t'as fait un chxxx / ?

----------

## esmax666

ben enfaite c pas vraiment rataprable parsque c'est dans tout le dossier plus sous dossier 

chown -R max:users /etc/ 

chmod -R a+rxw /etc/

donc bon ca fait que tous le dossier + sous dossier n'est plus bon

----------

## blasserre

un petit 

```
# chown -R root:root /etc
```

suivi de

```
# chown root:portage /etc/portage

# chown root:lp /etc/cups
```

sera déja un premier pas dans la bonne direction

```

# chmod -R 755 /etc
```

devrait te permettre de dormir tranquilleLast edited by blasserre on Mon Feb 07, 2005 10:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esmax666

a merci mec mais quelqu ub ma dis qu'il presque impossible de rendre le droit du dossier /etc/ et de ses dossier

avec les comande que tu ma donner j'aurais plus de sousis ?

enfaite es ce que tu pourrais m expliquer t commande ( j'en apprendrai plus  :Smile: )

----------

